

Show HN: Urgent care in your home - jfals82
https://www.yodelhealth.com/

======
steven777400
I like the idea of house calls making a come back. The last thing we need is
to take contagious people and tell them they have to go out in public to get a
doctors note, or they have to come in to work. We need to find ways to keep
sick people at home and a service like this helps.

------
arbaCarbac
Interesting idea. Doesn't "urgent care" imply that a home visit wouldn't be
suitable? If I was in urgent need then a hospital visit with access to all the
equipment an emergency room has would be the best option right? Seems like
this kind of wording would open you up to some kind of liability issues.

~~~
jfals82
Emergency care is what you are describing. Urgent care, while urgent, doesn't
have the same immediacy. This replaces what gets done in an urgent care
facility.

------
feld
Are house visits by doctors a normal thing in France? I recall being told
about it years back and it made me very envious.

~~~
m_t
In France, yes. There's a service called "SOS Medecins" that you can call, and
a doc can come and visit. It is overpriced of course (three times what you'd
pay at your regular doc, and it won't be completely taken care of by our
national health insurance) but it can be very handy. I used it in Paris, where
I didn't have a regular doc and had a flu.

In smaller cities, more so in villages or in the countryside, your regular doc
can come and visit, as older people might have difficulties moving, or the
practice might be far away.

------
yaddayadda
1) Initial thought - cool, but then

2) I'd still want to use insurance, particularly as there is variability in
the cost.

3) Some things listed require prescriptions to be filled. In those cases, I
assume I'm still going to have to get dressed and drive to the pharmacy, at
which point, what it is the benefit?

4) Some insurance carriers provide services similar to this. A few years back,
I had a physical injury which left my physically limited for several months.
My insurance actually covered the cost of a physical therapist coming to my
house to make sure I knew how to get around in my limited state, to make minor
alterations around the house, and to begin physical therapy. In talking to the
insurance company and the therapist, there were a ton of different in-home
services that they provided - unfortunately I was way too doped up to remember
what the other services were they provided.

~~~
jfals82
2) you receive the paperwork you need to submit to your insurance provider,
but it is not done by Yodel Health.

3) that may be true. But you may not have to, for example, schlep your sick 5
year old with you. That's the killer use case.

~~~
yaddayadda
2) I'd definitely make that possibility more visible in any marketing.

3) Again, I'd make that a bit more visible in any marketing. (As a single
person, if I'm going to have to schlep myself to the pharmacy, I might as well
start at the clinic that's in the same building. So, I'm clearly not your
targetmarket on this point.)

------
embwbam
I'm in urgent care right now getting bad road rash cleaned up and wish I was
at home instead! Pricing is definitely higher. I'll walk out paying about $200
on a high deductible plan. So I probably wouldn't use this for that reason but
I love the idea.

------
joshmn
I like this. One question: what cities are you currently live in?

On the developer side of things, why aren't you asking, say, "Where do you
need urgent care?" \-- here's a map, input your address, so we can gauge
interest for the next city.

